
Ask HN: Best questions to ask users who leave - sydneyliu
For consumer products, what are the best questions to ask users who signed up and eventually didn&#x27;t retain?<p>For most of them, I&#x27;m having troubles getting them on the phone (understandably), what are some short quick questions that are good to ask to learn from users who don&#x27;t retain?
======
sydneyliu
For example, pretend you run product at Twitter and you want to learn from the
people in your target demographic who don't come back regularly to Twitter
after signing up. What would you ask them to get good/useful product feedback?

------
vinchuco
Perhaps it would help to know what the product is.

Otherwise the only generic questions I can think of are: What made you leave?
What change in our product would have convinced you to stay?

This is outside my area of expertise.

~~~
sydneyliu
For this example, let's pretend the product is Twitter. Since I think
everybody knows enough about to Twitter to think about the scenario.

I worry that questions like "What could we change" would miss the cases of "I
was just busy" or not hit the heart of the issue. Seems like it'd be really
good question for a B2B product

~~~
vinchuco
I didn't realize you were the OP in the other comment. I would maybe leave
twitter if there was a more attractive alternative and I didn't have an
attachment to their brand or my content.

I'm not sure in the case of Twitter what could help. Other than the "sorry to
see you go, we accept/appreciate your feedback in the textbox below".

It is a hard question of what makes an user leave. Why do we stop using tools,
visiting places?

From HN I've read the recommendation to listen to active users (after all, you
can get more data from them than one who left).

